# .308 Semi-Auto Suggestions



## Nikolai308 (Dec 12, 2017)

Comrades, 

A friend of mine has rejoined my police department and will be getting back on our team next summer.  He wants to upgrade his current sniper rifle (bolt action Savage) to a semi-automatic.  I am not super familiar with all the rifle companies that can make sub-moa .308 sniper rifles.   He is looking for a 16"-20" barrel, holds sub-moa out to 600 yards, will maintain moa, and is decently priced.  What are your suggestions and why?  

He was looking at Savage MSR 10 Hunter or the MSR 10 Long Range.  If you gentlemen have any insight on those it would be appreciated.   

Respectfully, 

Nikolai308


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 12, 2017)

@policemedic


----------



## policemedic (Dec 12, 2017)

Not my wheelhouse.  I have my preferences but I’m not a sniper.  @Cabbage Head or @Etype are much better qualified than I am to answer this question.


----------



## 104TN (Dec 12, 2017)

I was going to suggest checking out Larue's OBR/PredatOBR, but they're over 2X the price of the Savage you shared. I didn't know the MSR 10 existed until reading your post. If they'll hold sub-MOA past 600 that price is awesome.


----------



## Nikolai308 (Dec 12, 2017)

104TN said:


> I was going to suggest checking out Larue's OBR/PredatOBR, but they're over 2X the price of the Savage you shared. I didn't know the MSR 10 existed until reading your post. If they'll hold sub-MOA past 600 that price is awesome.



We have been looking for reviews on the MSR, which show whether is holds sub-moa out to 600 yards but have not seen one yet.  My other question is they what they were designed as a hunting rifle and not purpose built.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2017)

2 threads, same subject....  consider this an informal warning, stop it, immediately...  one post for one subject - no more spamming.  I am going to close one of them, then merge the threads.


----------

